
Ask HN: How do I hire a great data scientist? - elil17
My company has never done data analytics before but we’re planning to start collecting data from our products, which are installed in many locations, and want to use it to design new controls algorithms. What should I look for in a data scientist to ensure they’re able to handle kickstarting a new project like this?
======
ziddoap
I would echo what Verdverm mentioned. If you have never done any data
analytics before, this would be a 2-phase project.

First is figuring out what data matters, how you'll collect it, and have
someone set up the systems to collect the data. You'll want to ask yourself
"what questions do I need answers to", and then work backwards to figure out
what data you need and how to go about getting it all in one place.

Second is having someone that can do something useful with that data.

You might be able to find someone who is both willing _and_ capable enough to
complete the project from start to finish and then continue with analytics.

More likely, you would set up the data stuff with someone on a contract, then
hire an analyst once the data is usable.

It might be beneficial to have some overlap in timing to be able to have your
analyst and whoever is setting up the back-end stuff collaborate.

------
verdverm
You probably want someone who specializes in building the infra to collect the
data. Do not have a data scientist do this, they want a job where the tools
are in place, not to setup the tools.

Find someone who has built out what you need, then hire a data scientist once
you have data in a usable setting.

